# Young players



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Since many foreign members post here, I was just interested in finding out what you people believe are the best under twenty players who are not US citizens. I am especially interested in Brazil and west Africa, but Europe and Asia are fine as well. 
Also, who is David McCray and how does he play like/how good he is. 

Another burning question is that I know Sofocles Schortsianitis has a younger brother. How big is he, how good is he, and how does he play like? 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

well, the best under-20 brazilian player is Tiago Splitter. Skilled guy, heights 6'11" 3/4 without shoes. Is a pro since he was 15 years old and will be a NBA player very soon.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

You won't hear anything about some new talent imo.  

Classic: -Nemanja Aleksandrov (saw him playin for the first time  -8pts, 3 off rebounds in 5 minutes
- Roko Leni Ukic
-Biedrins
-Petro
-Marc Gasol (brother of u know who)- I don't know why he isn't mentioned much in here- Due to his playing time I would say he is not as talented as his brother (I could be wrong- I think Pau actually posted some decent numbers at 18), but Barcelona has big ambitions at the moment and they can't afford18 years old playing non-stop... 
- That Lithuanian center I can't remember the name right now... :upset: ... Andrievicious (spelling!) I'm sure Zalgiris will correct me! 

Some more from Ex Yugoslavia: Marko Tomas (Zagreb-CRO, sg 6'7, 1985 ) 

Ivan Koljevic (Boducnost-SCG, pg 6'2 1984 )

Damir Omerhodzic (Cibona-CRO, pf 6'10 1/2 1985)

Alexandar Ugrinovski (same here... pf 6'10 1988)

Aleksandar Duric (CZ-SCG c 6'11 1985)

Luka Bogdanovic (CZ-SCG pf 6'9 1985)

I hope those were enough...


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Andrew Bogut

Ive watched this guy for a long time now and he's the best player Australia has produced in a LONG time. He will probably turn out being our greatest ever player in fact.

So far...

MVP of the Junior World Championships in 2003

Currently attending the University of Utah...

Currently averaging a double double in his freshman season....

12ppg and 10 rpg

Check him out on this link
Andrew's Utah Profile 

He had his best game of the year last night against BYU who are led by rising prospect Rafael Araujo. Bogut helped keep Araujo to 3-15 shooting for 8 points (12 below his avg).

Bogut is a very solid player with a tremendous upside in the professional game. Will be interesting to see if he stays on for his Sophmore year at Utah seeing that Rick Majerus has been forced into retirement after this season due to health problems. Look out for this kid...he has the potential to be high in the lottery when he declares.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> - That Lithuanian center I can't remember the name right now... :upset: ... Andrievicious (spelling!) I'm sure Zalgiris will correct me!


Martynas Andriuskevicius (Zalgiris-2 Lithuania 217 cm 1986)


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Johan Petro 6-11 , 245 lbs , france , 1986

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BWQ

http://euroessonne.free.fr/copyrightdavid/johanpetro.png

A PF/C with tremendous upside. huge athletic skills.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Roko-Leni Ukic is currently best young european player.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Thankya for the info, but . . .*

I have some more questions, primarly of Johan Petro. How good do you people who watch him invision him becomin (estimated stats in the NBA)? Could he/is he better than Dwight Howard? Who woulddya compare him to in the NBA? 

btw don't mine the English, jus typin the way I talk, inerested in lingustics ya know. Evalutian a languages.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Thankya for the info, but . . .*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> I have some more questions, primarly of Johan Petro. How good do you people who watch him invision him becomin (estimated stats in the NBA)? Could he/is he better than Dwight Howard? Who woulddya compare him to in the NBA?
> 
> btw don't mine the English, jus typin the way I talk, inerested in lingustics ya know. Evalutian a languages.


1/ he his tall , quite muscular despite of his young age and plays ball for a pretty long time now. He is not the typical 6'11 european prospect who can shoot the threes from downtown.he is much more a true inside player with the ability to hit some jumpers from the perimeter. A PF in the big show , not doubt. he played in the French sport institute for the past 2-3 years and is now playing in Pau orthez , the french best team. Exactly the same than Boris Diaw. he did not come along as much as it was expected in the season's begining because he got injured. His playing time has been growing for a few months. He is not yet a professional player but he plays only pro. games with alduts. it is not an easy adjustment to make and it will take some time before he can really comes to light.
weakenesses: ball handling is a bit raw , concentration , game without the ball.
Right Now , he is to young to have an immediate impact in the league so i can't estimate his stat. (remember he is borned in 1986).
comparison : d.davis? 
2/ He is NOT better than Howard. howard has it all. 

I do not know when petro will be drafted. 2005?2006? I'm not sure it is relevant to draft a player who is too young. (see milicic).


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> I was just interested in finding out what you people believe are the best under twenty players who are not US citizens. I am especially interested in Brazil and west Africa...


Best five u20 players from West Africa:
- Samba Gueye, 6-10 from Senegal
- Tahirou Sani, 6-8 from Mali
- Mamadou Diene, 7-0 from Senegal
- Mohamed Tangara, 6-9 from Mali
- Kenechukwu Obi, 7-2 from Nigeria
Probably in that order.



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Also, who is David McCray and how does he play like/how good he is.


Pretty curious that you know this guy. McCray is playing in Germany, on low level. He's 17 yrs old and approximately 6-2. Arguably he's Germany's best guard prospect among the Juniors, but honestly I don't think he's NBA bound.



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Another burning question is that I know Sofocles Schortsianitis has a younger brother. How big is he, how good is he, and how does he play like?


His name is Alex Schortsanitis. He's 17 yrs old, and as far as I know he's 6-6 and playing forward.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

I heard about David McCray via NBADraft.net. 

Thanks to all of you for posting!


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Rudi Fernandez is in my opinion the best u-20 european player

http://acb.com/acb2/A02/A02-19.jsp?id=B0X


----------

